# Automator et ses confirmations



## bobby001 (24 Octobre 2005)

Je veux utiliser automator (première fois que je l'utilise d'ailleurs) pour faire plusieurs enchainement de copies de fichier (avec plusieurs disques durs) et à chaque fois qu'il commence une copie il demande une confirmation : quel est l'intéret de lancer un travail à la chaine si à chaque tâche il arrête pour demander à l'utilisateur une confirmations.

Mon workflow est comme suit (en anglais désolé tous mes OS sont en anglais) : 

Get specified finder item (j'y met mes fichiers à copier)
Copy Finder items (je met la destination)
Get specified finder item (j'y met mes fichiers à copier)
Copy Finder items (je met la destination)
Get specified finder item (j'y met mes fichiers à copier)
Copy Finder items (je met la destination)

je pense pas m'être tromper dans la démarche, mais c'est la première fois que je l'utilise donc dîtes moi si j'ai tort.

Donc ma question : comment virer ces demandes de confirmations ?

Merci.


----------



## bobby001 (24 Octobre 2005)

je viens de voir que si je fais un move il me demande pas de confirmation : c'est bon pour une partie du workflow mais pas pour la dernière : c'est un backup donc je veux pas move les données juste les copier.


----------



## bobby001 (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon bah j'ai fait mon workflow une nouvelle fois et maintenant il me demande plus rien : mais cette fois j'ai mis dans un premier temps la tache copier et ensuite la tache choisir les fichiers et ça me demande plus rien : peut etre une question d'ordre je ne sais pas.


----------

